# Topics > Space >  MELTANT, avatar robot for space deployment, MELTIN MMI Co., Ltd., Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - MELTIN MMI Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

MELTANT-α capabilities

Published on Mar 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Announcing our inclusion in the ANA-JAXA joint space program AVATAR X and the full-scale development of avatar robot MELTANT for space deployme"

September 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

MELTIN MMI in AVATAR X

Published on Oct 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

MELTANT-β, the avatar robot for field-testing

Mar 31, 2020




> MELTIN has released MELTANT-β, the avatar robot for field-testing. MELTANT-β will be used for additional field-testing with our partners who is willing to implement avatar robot at severe (chemical pollution, heavy industries, power/gas/oil plants, high/low temperature) conditions.

----------

